# Twinstar 600S - PAR readings



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all, 

Just tested my Twinstar 600S using an Apogee MQ-510 on my 60-P. I was going to make a fancy chart, but the density of plants in my tank aren't ideal for consistent depth measurements... so this is what I can give you. 

The fixture has fixed legs, meaning the minimum distance to water is 4". _All measurements are from the bottom of the LED array to the top of the submerged sensor._

*100% power, 0" from fixture's midline: 
*
4" depth: 300PAR
10" depth: 160PAR 
15" depth: 125PAR 

*100% power, 5.5" from fixture's midline (ie- front edge of tank): 
*
4" depth: 70PAR
10" depth: 150PAR 
15" depth: 125PAR 

Dimming power resulted in a linear reduction in PAR across the board... so at half power, PAR was reduced by 50%, etc. 


I have the meter for a few more days (thank you GSAS!) - so standby for results on my Twinstar 450E, 18" Current Satellite Plus Pro, and my Azoo Flex Mini. *Please ket me know if you'd like me to try anything specific!*

Please forgive the crappy scape. It’s a work in progress as I wait for some stems to transition.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's a nice strong light. Definitely worth the money.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

gus6464 said:


> That's a nice strong light. Definitely worth the money.


I think the numbers for the 450E and Azoo Flex Mini are going surprise folks with their dollar/PAR value.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

voyetra8 said:


> I think the numbers for the 450E and Azoo Flex Mini are going surprise folks with their dollar/PAR value.


Yeah I'm a fan of the fixed legs of the S series. Don't like the wire legs of the cheaper models.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

do you have numbers for the corners?


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> do you have numbers for the corners?


At 100% power and 15" depth: 120 PAR in the corners.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

That is exactly the information I was looking for.
Thank you for investigating and posting this!


----------



## Here_To_Learn (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the information with us. I am considering this light (along with AI prime freshwater) for my next tank. is the light stand adjustable? can it sit any closer to the water?
do you reckon it can grow a monte carlo carpet at bottom of 24 inch tall aquarium?

cheers
Dan


----------



## cl3537 (Jan 28, 2019)

voyetra8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just tested my Twinstar 600S using an Apogee MQ-510 on my 60-P. I was going to make a fancy chart, but the density of plants in my tank aren't ideal for consistent depth measurements... so this is what I can give you.
> 
> ...


I have the same light and a 60p clone, I use the Seneye Reef to measure Par and I can get 200 par at the substrate so I'm not sure what to make of your numbers! 

I run my light at 50% and get over 100par at the substrate.

Edit: Just tested again with plants and wood in there I get numbers similar to yours. Cheers!



Here_To_Learn said:


> Thank you for sharing the information with us. I am considering this light (along with AI prime freshwater) for my next tank. is the light stand adjustable? can it sit any closer to the water?
> do you reckon it can grow a monte carlo carpet at bottom of 24 inch tall aquarium?
> 
> cheers
> Dan


The SS has fixed legs, if you want to control height you need the hanging version.
You only need 50 - 60 par to grow Monte Carlo Carpet well, so I would say yes it can.


----------



## damnmosquitoes (Oct 16, 2019)

The fixture has fixed legs, meaning the minimum distance to water is 4". All measurements are from the bottom of the LED array to the top of the submerged sensor.[/QUOTE]

Hello, is that a UNS 60u or ADA 60p? 

At the 15" depth, does that measurement include the 4" distance to water? 

So with a 60u or 60p at about 12" depth and 4" from fixed legs, the substrate par is about 125 at 100%?


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

OP hasn't been on since 2020, so you probably won't get a response.


----------

